# Full review / Interim



## Sailfish236

If anyone gets an offer please share so the rest of the world knows what to expect. :yawn:


----------



## Sailfish236

UPDATE:

Recieved a letter from GCCF today,

The GCCF is currently developing a formula for calculations of future damages to be used in assessing final payment claims. The GCCF is consulting with expert economists and scientists. We expect these final payment offers to begin in mid-February.


----------



## SuperSpook

Good to know......:thumbsup:

Have you already submitted a full/interim claim using your own calculations? Or are you waiting on the formula? Not sure what to do file or wait etc..


----------



## Buckyt

I am sure they will be toally fair, don't you all agree? My experience so far has been really bad!


----------



## Sailfish236

I filed a full review 2 months ago, I'm sure my calculations will differ from there calculations (maybe). When filing or filling out the full review/ interim form, it indicates that they will determine what the final payment will be. Your best bet is to file now, the sooner you file the sooner you will recieve payment.


----------



## Sailfish236

Tie 1 on's formula is what I was thinking the formula will be,


tie 1 on said:


> Most perfect formula plan is if someone received 15,000 for the six month emergency plan. Divide 15,000 by 6 and come up with a monthly rate of 2,5000. Multiply 2,500 x32 months(GCCF closing 8/23/13)which equals 80,000
> 
> Take the 80,000 and subtract the 15,000 in emergency payment and the total final claim amount should be 65,000


Although I think the GCCF may factor in "increased wages earned" from now till 8/22/13.


----------



## SuperSpook

http://www.nola.com/news/gulf-oil-spill/index.ssf/2011/01/feinberg_final_interim_oil_spi.html


----------



## Sailfish236

Thanks for the update SuperSpook.
I cant wait to see what these "new protocols and methodologies for calculating final and interim claims payments" will be. Its simple math, why does there have to be protocols and methodologies? And whats with the two-week comment period before GCCF starts paying final and interim payments? I think its a ploy to see how much they get sued before dishing out these payments so they can adjust before making offers.


----------



## Sailfish236

According to Fienburg, offers will be generous to reduce lawsuits, guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Pourman1

Sailfish236 said:


> Tie 1 on's formula is what I was thinking the formula will be,
> 
> 
> Although I think the GCCF may factor in "increased wages earned" from now till 8/22/13.


 Well the 6-month emergency payment was also "Seasonally adjusted" according to the GCCF :shifty: ...NOT gonna get that same rate for the Fall / Winter months :001_huh: ... beginning to worry a bit now , and losing what little faith I had in their process :blink:


----------



## hardyboy

*Where to find Reports/Analyses for Final Claims*

We have been working putting the finishing touches on our Final Claim for the total loss of our boat trailer manufacturing company. I wanted to share some sites where I have located articles/reports/analyses to support "future" losses (for those who haven't already located them). I printed the articles, underlined and starred important quotes, and even re-typed some of the quotes on a cover page to the attached articles.

www.fws.gov
www.noaa.gov
www.gulfspillrestoration.noaa.gov
www.oceanservice.noaa.gov
www.oilspill.fsu.edu
www.nwf.org
www.oceanconservancy.org

I also printed the "Notice of Intent to Conduct Restoration Planning" document created by the Interior Department (presented to the President)... and underlined a lot of good stuff there. Basically any verbiage that describes the current impact and that the future effects will not be determined for a good bit of time is good information to include. Some of my highlighted quotes from these articles/analyses are as follows:

♦ “Our early analysis has documented *clear detrimental effects to animals and habitats in the Gulf* ecosystem”
♦ “*the full extent of potential injuries is currently unknown and may not be known for some time."* 
♦ “These discharges are estimated to have been in excess of thousands of barrels of oil per day and CONTINUE… to *adversely affect* and *threaten *natural resources…”
♦ “Natural resources… have been *and continue to be injured* and/or threathened as a result of discharged oil and associated removal efforts.” 

Finally, the NMMA did a survey on the impact of the "BP Oil Spill on boating businesses" that may have some good information to include with your claim.

I plan to print the pages from the previous post that photographically shows oil still reaching our beaches: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...lbums/proof-bp-lying-public-county-officials/

We are waiting on the final claim calculations guidelines to come out before hitting the send button. We made our own calculations utilizing the emergency claim numbers; HOWEVER, the amount determined by GCCF ONLY equated to our COLD SEASON profits... not the WARM WEATHER profits which should have been over double.

Good luck to you all. I will post once we hear something back from GCCF.


----------



## Sailfish236

EACH CLAIMANT’S FINAL PAYMENT OFFER AMOUNT WILL BE THE LARGER OF:
(1) Two times each eligible Claimant’s 2010 Actual Documented Losses (except for claimants
with 2010 losses in excess of $500,000); four times each eligible oyster harvester’s 2010
Actual Documented Losses, or​(2) The total actual documented losses through the date of the filing of the Final Claim.


----------



## user207

Sailfish236 said:


> EACH CLAIMANT’S FINAL PAYMENT OFFER AMOUNT WILL BE THE LARGER OF:​
> (1) Two times each eligible Claimant’s 2010 Actual Documented Losses (except for claimants
> with 2010 losses in excess of $500,000); four times each eligible oyster harvester’s 2010
> Actual Documented Losses, or​(2) The total actual documented losses through the date of the filing of the Final Claim.


Where did this information come from?


----------



## Sailfish236

http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/gulf_oil_spill/final-claim-payment-criteria-released


----------



## Sailfish236

I'm still confused lol,, what does this mean if you recieved 15k for your 6 month emergency payment?


----------



## whome

The entire document is located here http://media2.fox10tv.com/news_documents/02feb2011-GCCF-claims-criteria.pdf


----------



## Sailfish236

EDIT: I see,, instead of making this simple, they made it a huge pain in the ass for those that dont have all there documentation right in front of them. Now this is going to take longer than expected because they actually have to add up each and everyones claim. They should have just catagorized all the claims and made a generous offer according to amount paid so far. Good luck with your claims.


----------



## Realtor

anyone fugure this out yet?


----------



## Black

Guys to be honest, it almost seems like GCCF is trying to strong arm everyone into taking lesser amounts. I am sure they saw how many people jumped at the final quick pay, so they are trying to make everyone left jump as some bogus 2x emergency payment crap.

I came up with a VASTLY different number. My wages increased 16.25% from 08 to 09. With that being said, we were in the epitomy of a recession. Now knowing that my wages were increased that much, I can only expect them to offset what I lost this year as well as increase it roughly 16% due to what seems to be an economic recovery/financial understanding of Americans(only spend within your means.) Also with what I consider fair as the follow up to this year, I also asked them to compound it annually for 3 years at 4% to battle inflation, economic recovery, cost of living adjustments.

I also file for loss of subsitence. I know all of us here love to fish, and to be frank, I missed alot of the grouper/snapper season due to Federal waters being closed. All of my good numbers are 15+ miles out, secondly, what about migratory fish? What about the flounder that have moved out to deep water where the oil is laying on the bottom. So am I suppose to be okay with eating a flounder this coming year that has 7 eyes? 

I really hope they get their program together, because if its only 2x the AEP I will find myself a lawyer.

What is everyone else's take on this?


----------



## dockmaster

Only 10 months after the biggest environmental disaster on earth, which just happens in out back yard, a lawyer from New York says every thing will be hunky dory and back to normal in two years...........just sign this claim and well hook you up and throw in a complementary pair of Costa Del Mar rose colored oil hiding sun glasses. BS. 
They havent even come up with a number of gallons released yet or the long term effect of the dispersant on sea life and the marine Eco system.
http://leanweb.org/news/latest/bp-oil-spill-seafood-sampling-project-results-overview.html

The Federal govt agencies are just as bad...well the oil just disappeared!! Yea right

BillD


----------



## Sailfish236

HAHA! Complementary rose colored costas!.. classic.
It is BS, the oil didnt just vanish and if a tropical storm or hurricane came into the gulf, it would be a mess. I still think they should just make a generous offer according to what amount bracket you fall in, would make for a quicker process.


----------



## sealark

Wirelessly posted

Here's my opinion on the spil. That oil has been seaping into the gulf for millions of years. Although not in the amount bp has spilt. Nature will take care of it like it has before I believe by this summer things will be back to normal. I dove and saw no signs of any oil in offshore or near shore waters of Pensacola after the spill. Nor a lack of harvastable fish. Just my opinion!!


----------



## Black

Sealark I love your optomism and hope you are right. However, if you look at Galveston, TX beaches, they are still dirty from oil 30yrs ago and from what I understand Valdez in Alaska was horrible for a long period of time. 

Hope you are right tho.


----------



## Realtor

those of us that know what it was like before the spill, will always know it's just "not the same"


----------



## sealark

Realtor said:


> those of us that know what it was like before the spill, will always know it's just "not the same"


Jim how can you include yourself in the, Those of us? The only thing you have seen below the surface is the sun shining on it!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## Sailfish236

Dont they have to drill for oil? Your opinion about oil seeping into the gulf for millions of years is just that "your opinion". Just because you dove on one spot and didnt see oil does not mean it just evaporated.


----------



## sealark

Wirelessly posted



Sailfish236 said:


> Dont they have to drill for oil? Your opinion about oil seeping into the gulf for millions of years is just that "your opinion". Just because you dove on one spot and didnt see oil does not mean it just evaporated.


Read about the seepage before you say it's only my opinion. As for my experiance with diving in this area. I have been commercialy fishing and diving in pensacola since 1976. What's your experiance?


----------



## Sailfish236

I know about seepage, theres a difference between seepage and all out gushing for months, what the hell does experiance have to do with this situation? I have plenty. I promise, the oil that GUSHED out for 4 months didnt just magically vanish.


----------



## sealark

I agree with the not vanishing 100%. I'm just saying that the damage from the spill on the fish and environment is being over exaggerated and that I haven't seen any sign of the oil effects on the fish populations on the 20 or so spots that I have dove since the spill. Your question about experience, YOUR the one that stated, On my one dive. I'm not going to get into an argument any more because neither one of us knows for sure what will happening the future. I just stated, and said so at the end of my first post. It's just my opinion. You have a great day
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jw1973

How many people think the GCCF will revise their formula after "public comments"?


----------



## captwesrozier

i think after the federal judge told feinburg to stop telling everybody he was independent and to start give that money out and then the AGotUS told him to give that money out i think you will see some big changes!!!!!!


----------



## Realtor

I got a call today asking me to resend all the documentation I had laready sent them, and they had told me thy had all of it 2 weeks ago. Hummmmmmmm


----------



## Sailfish236

why would they ask you to resend if they had it? you mean they had it and lost it 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Sailfish236

http://www.nola.com/news/gulf-oil-spill/index.ssf/2011/02/oil_spill_loss_formula_doesnt.html


----------



## digpcola

There is no such thing as a formula, it would benefit people more if they look at earnings prior to April 2010 and compare it to April-December. The only thing they should have to figure is what number to multiply it by which should be 5-10 years because you cant clean up oil on the surface and think its over. Cleaning 3-4 foot deep isnt solving the problem. Paying out 3.5 billion doesnt impress me when you divide it by the number of people affected.


----------



## Boatjob1

Realtor said:


> I got a call today asking me to resend all the documentation I had laready sent them, and they had told me thy had all of it 2 weeks ago. Hummmmmmmm


 
They did the same thing to me months ago......


----------



## jw1973

So what do you expect to happen tomorrow?


----------



## digpcola

I'm thinking on Wed. Feb. 16 they will broadcast that he is "supposed" to start paying after the 16th. On the 17th they will probaly say that he has started sending out offers to sevral thousand people. Hopefully by Fri. Feb. 18 the mailman will deliver something good for a change instead of bills lol.


----------



## Sailfish236

jw1973 said:


> So what do you expect to happen tomorrow?


No clue, the damn story changes from day to day. From the results from the comment period, They need to extend future losses to 2013+. I would hate to get a lowball offer and then be screwed in the long run. You would think they would make generous offers to avoid lawsuits at all cost so I guess well see :whistling:


----------



## captlarry

*chew on this.*

First of all, as for damage to the fish stocks, the larger fish you went to catch last week or whenever are mobile and are able to move when they sense the oil plume. But it happened in the spring and so (as there has been some studys of) the eggs may or may not have survived. What about the fry and others that were only a year old, or micro organisms that all the stuff feed off of? Point : untill last years hatch (and maybe the year before) are large enough to be caught (or die in a shrimp net) who knows how many or if any survived. And what of the deep reefs like the edge and deeper. Do we KNOW that whole ecosystem didn't suffer any damage (not just "hey there's no tarballs on the reef"), but that there is going to be no latent or snowballing effect and crash one or more species of fish stocks? So you settle for a two year chunk of cash and three years from now there all of a sudden seems to be a severe shortage of fish.

I also don't see how they can lump corporations from inland states that lost some condo rental money, waitresses or strippers or plumbers or whatever, that didnt make what they normally make but still went to work everyday, into the same pile with charterboat owners, captains, crew, and the commercial fishing fleet, etc. that have been TOTALLY SOL. And when the season starts again, the beaches are clean and I'm sure the jet ski rentals and parasail business, resturants, condos, etc. will start getting their customers back, as will some charter boats. But I know a lot of people from out of state who , even though they've been told by the all knowing government that the seafood is safe, don't want to eat any seafood out of the gulf at least for now. They'll come here, but don't want to go catch a cooler full of fish that they think MIGHT even have the SLIGHTEST posibility of having something wrong with it. You can't argue with them and MAKE them change their minds. 

Not to mention that my career is not static. So basing everything on what I made in the past is a crock o. s. 

And what about the time I lost on the water. I'm in the process of getting my 500 ton license. I just lost at least a year of and maybe two or three gaining the time I need. Are they going to pay a year or two or three of the average wage difference between a 100 ton and a 500 ton captains salery?

Seems to me, a one size fits all "formula" for determining who gets paid and how much is a crock.............

Future Losses : Paying two years? ... One of the years I was sitting on the dock, unemployed, so they're only REALLY paying one year (and that year about to start) so they aren't really compensating me for anything in the future.


----------



## Sailfish236

Ok 2 week comment period came and gone and now not a single word on nothing? This feinburg guy does need to be fired :furious:


----------



## SuperSpook

Sailfish236 said:


> Ok 2 week comment period came and gone and now not a single word on nothing? This feinburg guy does need to be fired :furious:



Today was the final day for comments so tomorrow is the day youd expect something. But I am going to guess there will be news on Friday when he goes to the hearing or whatever/


----------



## Sailfish236

Ya your right,, I still think feinburg could throw in his thoughts here and there, I dont understand this whole keeping everyone in the dark.


----------



## Burnt Drag

I find it highly amusing that these desk jocks are pushin me and other charter operations to accept anything before deterimining the long term impact of the spill. Before this spill, I had LOTS of customers. In 2010, I took less than 1/10 of the normal amount of customers fishing and the want to write me a check for future losses? Future losses based on what data? Can we at least get an idea of what this spill has done to my business?


----------



## Sailfish236

The fuct up thing about all this is, they've drug this thing out so long now that people are desperate at this point and will sign there rights away just for any relief. I'm guessing this 2 week comment period was a ploy, the longer they wait the more desperate they are.


----------



## Realtor

Sailfish236 said:


> The fuct up thing about all this is, they've drug this thing out so long now that people are desperate at this point and will sign there rights away just for any relief. I'm guessing this 2 week comment period was a ploy, the longer they wait the more desperate they are.


 
I think it was a stall tactic.... Nothing more, however I read most of the comments and seems there are only a couple people that were happy, like the guys that worked at McDonalds. I think he feels this is "HIS" money and he is being a VERY tight middle man with it. Just a thought.


----------



## SuperSpook

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...MdtMIvZPQ&sig2=V_8kXDRuK-SN3wgB7OPpUQ&cad=rja*BP Says Feinberg Too Generous in Estimating Future Spill Losses*


----------



## SuperSpook

BP 25 page report posted today re: methodolgy


----------



## captlarry

*"not believed to" and "if"*

Page 19

The Tunnell Report concludes that “commercial finfish are not believed to have
been significantly impacted by the [Deepwater Horizon] oil spill, except with the
possibility of those in the floating fish egg stage. . . . If recruitment classes were
normal in 2010 [i.e., if eggs were not negatively affected for some species], then,
the fishery will likely continue along the same harvest trends in recent years​during 2011.” _Id. _at 38.

*And it still only mentions the eggs, not the hatchlings or first year fish that are also going to be way more likely to be killed.*

*I'm to bet my future on this?*

*Based on my argument, they say I should take the interem payments to see what happens, but you know they'll use that time to further reduce what they want to pay, and after a couple of interems, the way it's going, I'll owe them money.*


----------



## Brandonshobie

SuperSpook said:


> *BP Says Feinberg Too Generous in Estimating Future Spill Losses*


 
Of course bp is going to say that, there getting what is left of the fund money when ever it's all said and done. Bp should keep there greedy nose out of all of it.


----------



## Boatjob1

SuperSpook said:


> *BP Says Feinberg Too Generous in Estimating Future Spill Losses*


 
What I find that is to generious is the $850,000.00 a month Feinberg is collecting...............


----------



## SuperSpook

_Orange Beach Mayor Tony Kennon said BP’s comment is just a public relations ploy. BP doesn’t really believe the payment methodology is too generous, he said, it’s just trying to make it seem as though Feinberg’s plan is a happy medium. _

_“My belief is it was all orchestrated. It’s just a PR move to take the pressure off Feinberg,” Kennon said. “They probably talk every night, and play golf every Sunday.”_

_BP owns a majority stake in the well that last summer gushed nearly 200 million gallons of oil into the Gulf of Mexico. The spill closed large swaths of the Gulf to fishing and scared away tourists from beaches in Baldwin County and Florida’s panhandle. _



_http://blog.al.com/live/2011/02/bp_claims_facility_plan_too_ge.html_


----------



## Sailfish236

Who cares what bp thinks? What about all the people on the gulf of mexico? What about all the comments? Hell yeah that was a PR move! People have lost there jobs, people have lost there homes, people will have to pay loans back with interist and late fees by the time they finally get a check,, I dont know that "Too Generous" was the right terminology.


----------



## SuperSpook

You can watch the live stream hearing here:

http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/HouseCalendar/broadcast.aspx

Click on the top stream


----------



## Sailfish236

SuperSpook said:


> You can watch the live stream hearing here:
> 
> http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/HouseCalendar/broadcast.aspx
> 
> Click on the top stream


Was this recorded? Is there another link to watch this? Thx.


----------



## Realtor

http://www.wkrg.com/gulf_oil_spill/...orks-in-florida/1204881/Feb-18-2011_10-50-am/


----------



## CatHunter

there gonna revise it to less


----------



## SuperSpook

The FINAL RULE has been posted on the GCCF website:

Announcement Regarding Payment Options, Eligibility and
Substantiation Criteria, and Final Payment Methodology


----------



## SuperSpook

Here is a pretty good overview, I am glad to see this "eligibility test" . That should have been implemented from the very beginning.


*Feinberg responds to oil spill claims complaints with some new rules*


----------



## sealark

Wirelessly posted

Proper documentation TALKS, Bullshit walks...


----------



## Todd

You must be in pretty good shape for an older guy then lark... I can imagine that you do A LOT of walking.


----------



## SuperSpook

*
*

I saw this on the GCCF site today so it looks like something is starting to happen. If anyone with an eligible claim gets an offer let us now how it worked out.


*
*

*
*

*IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT*

_Since the posting of the Final Rules Governing Payment Options, Eligibility and Substantiation Criteria, and Final Payment Methodology, the GCCF has made the following Final Determination Offers and Interim Payments: 

Interim Claims Paid (with Final Determination Offers): 466 processed and paid
Final Determination Offers: 1,489 _


----------



## Sailfish236

I wish I was one of those 466 processed and paid so far, couldnt come soon enough :/


----------



## digpcola

*GCCF Amounts Offered*

Everybody take a look at the GCCF website at the statistics page and average the amount offered on all offers.


----------



## Sailfish236

Ok so 1 claim has been paid, wow!


----------



## digpcola

yeh it's sad isn't it? and then if you calculate the total amount on all the offers they sent out so far by the number of people they offered it to the average offer is very low for a final payment.


----------



## SuperSpook

Sailfish236 said:


> Ok so 1 claim has been paid, wow!


I am guessing they are waiting until they are returned to say "Paid" ??? IDK but have yet to hear of anyone in the fishing business , or any other businesss/individuals receiving the offer


----------



## Realtor

Nothing for our Charter Business yet, still showing "Received" on the GCCF web site. has not changed in months. The 800 number folks don't know anything more than I can see on the screen...... hang in there Gang.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

I have put in for a final settlement but after finding out that there going to give us two years, NO. There is no way in hell i'm settling for two years. As we speak there are damn dolphin that cant give birth and there babies are washing up on shore everyday. Im sure after the NMFS gets some BS report about us losing 1 to 2 years age class of fish in the gulf and they shut the hole place down, two years settlement isn't going to do my business crap.

Yes Im going to sue and wait the whole thing out, there is no way to lose, BP has already admitted guilt, IMO now is the time to find a cheap lawyer to jump on the backs of some other lawsuits and give them hell. I have an old customer thats a lawyer and will do the whole thing for free.

F them im tired of there Chit.


----------



## Sailfish236

Its a tough prediction but I agree, I dont think 2 years is sufficiant enough for the entire gulf coast to be back to 100% My guess is there original prediction of June of 2013.


----------



## Sailfish236

Are they on vacation


----------



## sealark

I just saw on Fox ticker tape that BP is asking a Judge to dismiss a lot of cases that will affect Fisherman, Business and tourist spot claims.


----------



## tie 1 on

*Gccf*

i just heard from a buddy of mine that is a charter captain and his final claim was denied. He said that his final claim status shows "Interim or Full Review Final Claim is missing documents or information essential to its evaluation"


Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## SuperSpook

I know a guy who is a "cook" at beach restaurant got a letter day requesting documents or something, perhaps the same thing but he didn't say if it was "determination" letter.


----------



## Sailfish236

tie 1 on said:


> i just heard from a buddy of mine that is a charter captain and his final claim was denied. He said that his final claim status shows "Interim or Full Review Final Claim is missing documents or information essential to its evaluation"
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


I was under the impression they would request missing documentation before just stamping denied on a claim.


----------



## Carl

*Feinberg???*

I filed an interim payment claim...status has been "received" for 90 days now,,,,middle of Feb. like the letter said is not true.......has anyone gotten an interim payment???


----------



## Sailfish236

carl, have you sent the gccf an email reguarding your situation?


----------



## Buckyt

I sent them an email yesterday and got a form letter in email today saying they had my claim and claims were being reviewed in the order they were filed. Mine was filed Oct 30, 2010.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout

Buckyt said:


> I sent them an email yesterday and got a form letter in email today saying they had my claim and claims were being reviewed in the order they were filed. Mine was filed Oct 30, 2010.



They just send that letter automatically when you send them an email...


----------



## Buckyt

I have sent tons of information with my claim and don't have any indication that they have read anything I ever sent!


----------



## Realtor

Take NOTE to what I am about to type.

The GCCF called me today, the guy asked me to "resend" one of my documents. It was unreadable on their end. I sent this document to them via email as a PDF file. They print the documents out and re-scan them into their system. This one was scanned sideways and he could not review the "whole" document.

I would drop them a call and ensure everything they have is readable..... Just another 2 cents.


----------



## CatHunter

its kinda funny they said they lost my 08 and 09 1099 yesterday,so i had to resend it to them, even though they never said any thing about it being lost, i called to make sure every thing was there that's how i found out the documents where missing..Iam pretty sure they have a document bandit down there that is eating all these missing documents...


----------



## Sailfish236

Realtor said:


> Take NOTE to what I am about to type.
> 
> The GCCF called me today, the guy asked me to "resend" one of my documents. It was unreadable on their end. I sent this document to them via email as a PDF file. They print the documents out and re-scan them into their system. This one was scanned sideways and he could not review the "whole" document.
> 
> I would drop them a call and ensure everything they have is readable..... Just another 2 cents.


How did you contact someone actually reviewing your claim? Or was it just the 800 number?


----------



## Realtor

Sailfish236 said:


> How did you contact someone actually reviewing your claim? Or was it just the 800 number?


They called me from an 800 number.


----------



## Sailfish236

realtor said:


> they called me from an 800 number.


1-800-916-4893?


----------



## SuperSpook

Realtor said:


> Take NOTE to what I am about to type.
> 
> The GCCF called me today, the guy asked me to "resend" one of my documents. It was unreadable on their end. I sent this document to them via email as a PDF file. They print the documents out and re-scan them into their system. This one was scanned sideways and he could not review the "whole" document.
> 
> I would drop them a call and ensure everything they have is readable..... Just another 2 cents.



Jim,When did you file? (if ya dont mind me asking)


----------



## SuperSpook

CatHunter said:


> its kinda funny they said they lost my 08 and 09 1099 yesterday,so i had to resend it to them, even though they never said any thing about it being lost, i called to make sure every thing was there that's how i found out the documents where missing..Iam pretty sure they have a document bandit down there that is eating all these missing documents...


There is no telling, I was told they cant see my paperwork that is in my original file and only can see the new documents. This will be my sixth time being reviewed since the spill...When did you file Cathunter? I filed mid January


----------



## SuperSpook

Buckyt said:


> I have sent tons of information with my claim and don't have any indication that they have read anything I ever sent!


Well they dont actually read it lool !! ! But what I meant was each time I scan and send a document they send me that auto email saying what you said earlier or something like that. When did you file?


----------



## Realtor

Sailfish - Ok, No the 800 number may not or may have been from the GCCF site, I noticed it was a 800 number, however everything after 800 does not come up on my phones history. Not sure what to make of that. My phone has done that before from time to time with certian numbers. I think it has something to do with the memory? I have over 1800 contacts in there and it's pretty full....
SuperSpook, I filed in late October and have had to resend docs twice now. The folks at the 800 (GCCF site number) can see what documents are in your file. Thats how I learned the first time one of my docs was missing, I resent it and waited a couple days, called back and asked them to check again, it was there athat time......
What a headache...... I have sent several emails asking the GCCF to make the documents so I (we) could see what the reviewers are looking at. You know, once you log on and check you status, however it has not happened yet. Besides, I am not sure how secure the GCCF site is with all they require you to log on with..... Might be a good thing it's not there......


----------



## Buckyt

I have sent my claim info on line, in normal mail, and certified mail to be sure thay have received the info. I do this because my original claim was filed by and thru the OB claims rep. The rep in Dublin insisted that the claim was never received into my file. I finally refused to deal with this character and finally they found my claim after the deadline had passed. I am not to happy with these folks.


----------



## mscat51

*I first went to claims dept *filed claim my husband and me own 2 bandit boats in apalachicola fl they told me to file individual claim we did recieved check in oct I FILED INTERIUM DECEMBER JUST RECIEVED FORMS THAT THEY CHANGED ME TO BUSINESS PAPER DOES NOT SAY TO FILL OUT MORE PAPERS JUST SAYS UNDER REVIEW


----------



## CatHunter

sounds like a gccf trick:no:


----------



## SuperSpook

*Kenneth Feinberg says 80 percent of pending oil spill claims lack sufficient documentation*


----------



## Sailfish236

SuperSpook said:


> *Kenneth Feinberg says 80 percent of pending oil spill claims lack sufficient documentation*


I wonder what percentage of the quick final payments lacked documentation


----------



## sealark

Wirelessly posted



Sailfish236 said:


> SuperSpook said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kenneth Feinberg says 80 percent of pending oil spill claims lack sufficient documentation*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what percentage of the quick final payments lacked documentation
Click to expand...

There was no further documentation required after the initional REQUIRED was submitted and previous payment had been paid. Then the quick payment WAS paid within two weeks.


----------



## CatHunter

wont be long before big brother dismisses BP from further obligations too pay any more..Wont be the first time Google it..


----------



## Sailfish236

CatHunter said:


> wont be long before big brother dismisses BP from further obligations too pay any more..Wont be the first time Google it..


They would be complete idiots not to pay what they owe, theyve already started paying, there just taking there sweet time, they know they would loose more in lawsuits if they didnt. According to the law they dont really have a choice.


----------



## mscat51

Just recieved letter from bp yesterday want to give me nothing for interium that is what i filed for and 5000.00 for final i am hiring attorney sick of their bs i know deck hands that have only worked for 2years were offered more we have been doing this for 20 years


----------



## CatHunter

its cheaper to appeal then to pay


----------



## jw1973

Has anyone received an EAP but get denied a Final?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

On Fat tuesday I met a claims adjuster that had a kid in the same float parade as mine, we got to talking about the whole process. I told him that I wasn't going to take the 2 year deal even tho I have applied for my final. I also told him that I have not heard anything from GCCF and I applied on the first day Nov 23. He talked me into coming in to his office and applying for an interim payment and have him look over my stuff. I agreed, its always good to have a friend helping you I thought and I was right. When he started digging he found that the number I had which was the number I got when I switched over from bp to gccf only had one year of tax returns 2009, and the rest of my documentation was not there. He told me that he was going to dig a little deeper and told me to get him a profit/loss statement for 2010 showing fishing money and voo, bp, and gccf money, along with bank statements for the whole year. I did this and went in to give it to him today. Guess what, he found out that I had 6 different numbers and all my info was scattered out thru the 6 different numbers. No wonder %85 of the people don't have sufficient documentation. He gathered up all my documents and my profit loss statement and put it with my original number and resubmitted it. holy crap what a cluster.


----------



## Sailfish236

Ive been hearing this alot lately with documentation getting mixed up or just plain lost, it is a cluster. Whoevers in charge of keeping track of it all needs to be fired, you would think that since these are peoples livelyhoods they would keep better orginized, what a fricken mess.


----------



## CatHunter

no you would think they would have ther shit together and pay every one off so they can get this whole mess behind them, but they dont and i think there up to some thing:whistling:


----------



## Sailfish236

Can someone please explain to me why they are paying individual payments before business? It makes no sense.


----------



## mscat51

I have a business claim my husband has a individual claim we have recieved nothing just got call wanted 2009 tax records for business and sign paper for them to get catch history, my husband was ofered 5000.00 for individual we are not taking it probaly need to hire attorney


----------



## Sushi maker

*its all in the timeing*

Sailfish, Ithink the thought pattern is well we got 50,000 personal claims that total 2 million dollars We have 10,000 business claims that total 100 million. So you spend alittle to to please many. So now business are mad and frustrated so they go and lawyer up. So now BP can argue this in court for the next 30 years. The interest on thier profits over the next 30 years will pay for any and all settlements 100 fold. If our wonderful government really wanted to help us the would demand a five year settlement.


----------



## overkill

Vacation rentals are treated as a business (and should be). $25,000 final payment and sign release....ok. Got 10 vacation rentals...$25,000 for all - not each. How is that fair?


----------



## CatHunter

lol do u really think people at churches chicken deserve a 5 year settle ment when where they told they couldn't go to work:whistling:


----------



## TheCaptKen

Filed an interim claim on Dec 31 for the business. 
First part of Feb, I was contacted by a representive and was told they needed additional paperwork. OK, got what he said was needed and emailed it all to him. He confirmed getting it.
Early last week I called since my claim was still listed as received with no movement and the 90 days was going to expire for the review. The girl on the phone confirmed no progress and when I asked if it showed any paperwork missing. She said no, that the computer showed everything there.
I get a letter today saying that the paperwork they requested is still needed. 
So the games continue.


----------



## Buckyt

My business claim was filed 12-23 10 and I still haven't heard anything. When I email or call they say it is in line, and is being reviewed in the order in which it was received. They cannot or will not give me any idea when I will receive an answer. It's official now, *I'm PO'ed,* but what can we do? I don't want to sue for what I should be entitled to receive for my legitimate losses. It will take forever and the lawyers will get much of what I will receive.
PS- Most of the time when I call and go thru the voice messages and get put in line to hold for the next available rep, I get cut off. One day I went thru this 17 times and got cut off each time. I'm beginning to believe they have programmed their computer to cut me off!


----------



## user207

When you call in to the call center, make sure you ask them when your date stamp is. The so called 90 days doesn't start until when your documents were scanned in, and date stamps.


----------



## Realtor

My date stamp was November 3rd 2010.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Got them on the phone this morning. Guy had a problem finding my date stamp, or so he said. I finally asked, the interim claim, what is the date on it. He finally answered Dec 30. 
All the additional information they are requesting was sent to them Feb 2. Lucky for me I had requested a confirmation from them on them receiving it. I have the confirmation email with names.
So this morning, they was trying to say that I needed to resubmit my claim with the additional information. I replied, I have the confirmation letter where I've already submitted it, how can I be sure you don't lose it again. Plus, since ya'll have already acknowledged the recept of the information, where is it? Have ya'll allowed my business information to get put in someone's elses file where it could affect the security of my business? I want to know where my files are? 

Really had the old boy going, didn't know how to answer. He hung up saying that he was going to look into it himself and give me a call back. Yeah Right, when pigs fly. 

I loved when he attempted to get past the 90 day clause by saying that a lot of time was taken by the methodology and input from the public. Told him, didn't care, my paperwork said 90 days. Methodology for final claims didn't enter into interim claims.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Carranza Cowheard & Associates CPA 
This is the accountants hired to assemble the information for GCCF. They are the ones that requested my additional information and the ones that sent me the email confirming the receipt of it. 
So I called them again and if anyone does call, be sure to get the person's name and id number. They all have 5 digit id numbers. So now I'm pushing the issue of my business information security and their loss of it. Now they put in a request for the accounting firm to contact me. 
They have made such an issue of how secure the information is that you send them, I have found a sore spot that I'm picking at. Leaving the issue of the interim claim alone even though its on day 88. 
On another note, Lisa Marshall with Senator Bill Nelson's office is in charge of the team helping those with claims. If anyone needs to call on their help, let me know and I'll give you her email address.


----------



## wingking

89 days of delays and run around from CGCF.....my packet has been in review with their forensic CPA's for 39 days.....the only thing for sure is that its not fore sure over with. Last call resulted in them asking for a cover letter again requesting a update. It appears that each time you ask, it gets date stamped and is returned to the bottom of the heap


----------



## TheCaptKen

In case anyone needs to use Senator Nelson's office to maybe push it a little harder, being they ask questions directly at the top, Contact Lisa Marshall and she has a staff of probably a dozen aides helping folks with their claims. 
[email protected]


----------



## Boatjob1

I posted a video of the last meeting with Mr. Nelson from last week. Oil Spill Claims Workshop 
It would seem that at one point they updated computer systems and lost 40,000+ claims... NEVER assume that they have everything even when being told that they do. There is some very good info on that vid........ I just hope one day soon, we can start getting reports from people that are actually getting positive results.... Good luck to all of you.....


----------



## james wisner

Contact me at [email protected] if you do not already have a law firm representing your damages against BP and you want to sign up with a large law firm on a contingency basis, no fee or any cost unless they recover money for you. 

I have retained on contingency the largest plaintiff's personal injury law firm in the United States for my claim against BP. This firm has a division created just to pursue BP claims. They know what they are doing. Without an attorney BP will screw you. Contact me asap for contact details as there is an April 20 deadline to join a class action suit. Captain James


----------



## Sailfish236

I gave up and finally filed the quick final yesterday, when I went into the office they told me my claim was under review but that could take months I just dont have. I will now loose 20k because of this waiting period. BP won this battle.


----------



## whome

Sailfish236 said:


> I gave up and finally filed the quick final yesterday, when I went into the office they told me my claim was under review but that could take months I just dont have. I will now loose 20k because of this waiting period. BP won this battle.


I just checked on mine again. The last time a processor looked at it was 3-22-11. I filed September 3rd for a final claim.:whistling: Of course they cannot tell me anything else other than just standby and wait:thumbdown:


----------



## Buckyt

I spent lots of time on the phone with their people today and gave them an earful. My info was received and dated 12-28-10, and they admit that my 90 days is up, but they still cannot give me any idea when I can expect an answer. I talked to a typical rep, then to a rep in the research dept, and then to his supervisor. None of them could give me any answer, so I asked for Feinbergs number and was told that they didn't have a number for his office.
I asked the last 2 guys if they had to wait for their paychecks each month. They answered that no they didn't have to wait. I then asked if Mr Feinberg had to wait for his 850k each month. I told them I wasn't mad at them, but that we needed some way to get answers to our questions.
I just talked to a rep at the OB office and he said that they were getting new people who should soon be able to start getting us answers. He said they would not be writing checks, but that things should start getting better soon.
I hope he's right!
I really believe Feinberg is trying to starve us out!


----------



## rjtbabe

Buckyt said:


> I then asked if Mr Feinberg had to wait for his 850k each month.


BP gave Feinberg a raise. He makes 1.25 million a month now.


----------



## Buckyt

I mentioned that to the reps as I was telling them what I thought, and they made no response. This is not the reps fault, they are just reading Feinbergs script, but it just pisses me off!


----------



## Sailfish236

Would you be in a hurry if you were making 1.25 million a month?


----------



## Buckyt

Sailfish may have hit the nail on the head.
I was just watching CNN and saw a ticker message say that BP has lost a laptop with personal information on 13,000 people. HMMMMMMM. I didn't say it was about the BP claim.
And we are supposed to trust these people.


----------



## TheCaptKen

But BP has offered to pay for a credit watch service to those who's records may have fallen into someone elses hands. Gee, how great is that.


----------



## colel

*Rumers are true denied interim*

Denied interim for Nov-Dec. Final payment offer, be ready to be bent over.


----------



## buckeye214

I'm sorry you people with ligit claims are so screwed when there was so much fraud. I have reported 2 people. One says he received $95,000.No investigation has ever occurred Here is one report I sent. 

Thank you for your reply. I have made a report of fraud against William Erney. Mr Erney says he falsified reports on BP claim. He continually horrassed me to provide a signed a letter stating that I bought bait for tournament fishing. I refused and Mr erney went as far as providing report that all I needed to do was sign. Mr Erney's boat has not left the dock
in two years and be has never chartered or sold bait. Mr Erney was not working for months before the oil spill. He horrased neighboors during that time trying to get us to hire him. Except for a few small jobs he was idle. He has continually bragged around the neighborhood that Bp sent him a check for $95,000. Whatever info he gave you is bogus. This can be verified by neighbors XXX XXXX & XXXX XXXX. Mr. Erney cell XXX-xxxx address xxxxx Pensacola,Fl 32507 He is a heavy white male around 45 years 6ft 1 inch 250lbs. I live at Pensacola xxxx-xxxx. We would be glad to testify against the man.
*From:* Disaster <[email protected]>
*To:* xxxxx<xxxxx>
*Sent:* Wed, March 9, 2011 9:40:22 AM
*Subject:* RE: Fraud report

You can either reply to this e-mail with all of the information regarding the fraud, or you may call our hotline at 877-623-3423 and one of our operators would be happy to assist you in filing a complaint. 

Thanks,
National Center for Disaster Fraud

*From:*
*Sent:* Monday, March 07, 2011 6:50 PM
*To:* [email protected]; [email protected]
*Subject:* Fraud report



I have left messages try to report a fraud case. The man constantly harassed me to falsify purchases of live bait which he said he supplied. BP gave him $95,000 and his boat has left the dock once in two years. My name is xxx xxxx and you can reach me at 850-xxx-xxxx. My wife and I would be glad to testify to this. there are too many legit claims. Please let me know you received this. xxx-xxxx Pensacola Fl


----------



## jw1973

So I called and spoke to a researcher. She said my claim was stamped as received on 1/5 and that I was nearing my 90 window or whatever they call it. She said all my information appeared to be complete but my claim had not been looked at since 3/8. I just have this feeling in my gut that 4/5 (90days) will come and go like an arbitrary date and I will be in the perpetual "under review" status.


----------



## Black

I am in the exact same position. I sent mine in on the 1/8 and all it says on the website is RECEIVED. 4/8 is coming fast, but I am sure that will come and go with no resolve.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Exactly as mine went until the last week when they sent out the notice that the application was deficent. I also had called a couple weeks before and they said everything was in order and waiting review. Keep checking online as to the status and you may see another letter being sent several days before you receive it. Mine popped up last Saturday morning and I didn't receive the hard copy until Wednesday. But I was on the phone to them Monday with the copy I printed from their online site.


----------



## Buckyt

Black, I told them that my 90 days were up, and they replied that because the 90 days were up, they couldn't give me any idea when the claim would be reviewed. (??????) I discussed this with an OB rep and he said that I needed to refile for the 2nd quarter now. The OB guy said the GCCF said that they were running late because they were late starting to review the claims because of the public comment time? When did the public comment time end? Was it Feb 15th? Dang, this is just making me madder and madder!


----------



## TheCaptKen

was told the same but I told them that the public comment time had to deal with final pay figures and not interim payments. So reviewing the interim claims should have continued through this process.


----------



## Buckyt

Capt Ken, I agree with your logic, but they don't seem to be very logical!
I had insisted that the supervisor of the last person I fussed with call me and they promised that this supervisor would call. It has been 2 days and I haven't heard from the a--hole!


----------



## TheCaptKen

And you actually believed they would call???? 
Whatever it takes to get you off the phone because if you call back, you get another person and have to start over.


----------



## Buckyt

You are absolutely right! I really didn't expect the call, but I got his name and plan to call him tomorrow!! I know I probably won't get him!


----------



## Black

I just don't understand why they don't figure everything up, pay what and where is due and end it. I am sure most everyone would like to get on with their lives. 

Just so damn aggrevated.


----------



## TheCaptKen

If you ask their name, be sure to get their 5 digit id number. There's close to 800 people working in the Dublin Ohio center.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Friday saga:
One hour and fifteen minutes on the phone with GCCF this morning. Actually have to admit that they were working hard on finding the answers. The funnest part was when one of the adjusters said that I needed to write a complaint and send it in. I asked where do I send it? He replied, to the GCCF and it will be placed in your file. Almost wet myself laughing.

Anyway, they found my records at the accountant's office but the records you send the accountant does not go into your records at the GCCF. ????? I asked why since they are all under the same umbrella? The adjuster thought it strange that the accountant called me direct on Feb 1 and I had received a signed confirmation rather than the automated. Said that the accountant had contacted me directed to expedite the claim. My reply was, so its been 60 days, thats really expediting things isn't it. Anyway, they said that they could get the records from the CPA but it would be better to send them again to the GCCF. Another ????? from me. Why I asked??
Are ya'll not sharing information? Sounds like the government to me. So at least everything we sent before was in electronic version and all we had to do was change the email address and resend. He also said the accountants would be getting up with me in a couple of days. 
What ya'll want to bet my claim will be declined.


----------



## Sailfish236

Now im just pissed. After months and months of waiting, I gave in just like they wanted me to and said fuck it, give me the quick final. Now that I am within 2 days of recieved a check, 3172 claims out of 7191 claims have been paid, friday there was 103 out of 7000. So now I will loose $20,000 probably because of a day or two. They purposefully waited to add these to the statistics page to take advantage of the majority of claiments that are just sick and tired of waiting.
Pretty f-ing lame.


----------



## CatHunter

Its freaking stupid that our government is letting them get away with this, There pulling the old insurance dragging there feet scam..


----------



## sealark

Just received another check from GCCF for a whopping $7.40. It said it was for interest. The only thing I can figure is it was for the one day over the two weeks it took them to deposit my Quick final into my account. Oh well that's about two more gallons of gas in the boat...


----------



## TheCaptKen

Had not heard from them in 2 weeks so decided to call them again. Told the girl the name of my adjuster and ID number but she wanted to hear the story again. So after going though my life history, she transfered me to the adjuster that has been working my claim. If only she could have heard what I was calling her under my breath. He said there had been some action but needed to check on a few things and would call me back. I have to admit that this adjuster has done what he always said he would do. He did call me back within an hour and said that my claim had passed two reviews and had a third review to go. He had attempted to get permission to discuss my claim but said it was denied being the third review could change things. Said to keep watching my online claim and when I see it change, to call back and he could discuss it.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Thanks to a tip from another forum member, I called my adjuster yesterday and told them that I was tired of waiting and being they had exceeded the 90 day limit, I was submitting my 4th quarter interim claim to the Coast Guard under the Oil Recovery Act and being I was getting my paperwork ready for my 1st quarter 2011 interim claim, I was adding it along with it. Well that appears to have maybe jump started it. I received a call on the office phone line last night at 8:00, which went to voice mail and the adjuster said that they were pushing it though and he would be calling me back today. 
So just a hint, if its been over 90 days, give it a try.


----------



## CatHunter

pufft they lost all my information i had to redoo the whole prosses Some thing sneaky is going on down there


----------



## bp-claim.com

I am new in here but have followed the conversation for a while, interesting to see the process and the hoops the GCCF makes everybody jump though.

If you all need some help with you BP claim I have gotten a ton of contacts over the last year doing this. You can get me on 1-888-842-5246

I have seen a lot of 90 day review cases come back with a $5,000 offer and I can tell you all that GCCF has no money that is why everything is being settled at $5,000

The media is in love with saying that BP setup a 20 billion dollar fund to pay the people along the gulf coast, but that is really not true. The GCCF gets 1.25 billion per quarter and with 850,000 claims out there they will never have enough money to pay them. So they stall and send out $5,000 letters.

Of course nobody should ever take this Go away money there are other ways to get the money you have lost.

Another mention is for anybody that has been in the VOO program or Beach clean up there are stuff going on right now for you guys with fast settlements. Again please contact me about this or visit the website (in my profile) 

Hope you all get paid soon.

Best

Jacob


----------



## TheCaptKen

Low and behold, the adjuster called me today with the opinion on my claim. Well the good news is by their figures, I had actually lost about $10,000 more in business income than I had figured. Well that is good isn't it. Well then they figured that being my business was down, the operating expenses was down 33% and when they decreased the total amount by that percentage, it dropped me below what I had already received thus they didn't owe me anything. 
I asked just what business expense dropped 33%? Power was the same, mortgage was the same, insurance actually increased so what expense decreased? Well now they have to have the accountant call me to explain since the adjuster can't. But they did offer me $25,000.49. 49 cents more than I would get with a quick claim settlement.


----------



## Buckyt

I had the same experience with an interim payment that was reduced by non recurring cost??? I have appealed this saying that i still pay all my fixed expenses, taxes, monthly condo fees, utilities, etc. If they reduce my payment by 44% I'll be really underpaid. I wish I could talk with Ken Feinberg, but he is completely insulated from folks like us! He is only interested in being interviewed by CNN so he can say what a good job he is doing!


----------



## bp-claim.com

@thecaptken 

First off how do they always ends up with the $25,000 for a business and $5,000 for a personal claim. The humor in the 49 cents I hope somebody in the GCCF gets a rise out of that because I think it plain bad taste. And it took then how long to come up with this ?. Anyway if you have a minute tomorrow why don't you give me a call and maybe I can help you. My numbers is above.

For all on this forum don't sign anything, don't take a quick pay, only interim payments as you never know what the future holds and you will see that much bigger money is on the horizon so what ever you do don't settle. Call me.


----------



## mscat51

I finally got sick of them and their bs took the 25ooo.00 done with them


----------



## bp-claim.com

* Remember This Before Taking a GCCF Final Claim *

I just wanted all the people who are thinking about taking a GCCF final claim for $5,000 or $25,000 or whatever amount the GCCF is offering you to think twice. GCCF (BP) made up the rules, and told you that you would only get 2 years of compensation— the first year being 2010 and the final year being 2011. They had BP experts tell everybody that the region would recover in 2011. The “experts” that told us that were paid for by BP.


Did they consider the oil still on the bottom of the gulf ?
Did they consider a possible hurricane bringing it all to the beaches?
Did they consider that the whole region could possibly become sick from the Sh.. they sprayed in the gulf to cover up their mess?
Did they consider the tourists still not coming back ?
Did they consider what the oil and dispersant would do to the food chain in the gulf ?
Did they consider how people’s lives down here were affected by their oil spill ?

They did not consider any of these things when they bought experts to make up stories about the oil being gone and the region recovering in 2011. The only thing they considered was the money they would save for writing the BS they were writing.
I want you to consider these things before you take a GCCF final claim. I want you to consider if you want to go along with what BP and the GCCF says and take that as the truth, or if you want a court of the people to make the decision about what’s fair.
I want you to consider the money they are offering you. Do you think it’s enough, or do you think you could get more by doing something about it yourself?

I won’t dance around it; I’m going to say screw BP and the GCCF and tell them they are not running the show, and I think everyone else should do the same. I will go after them with everything I have and make them pay for what they did to my life and my family’s life, and our beautiful waters and fishing grounds.

I want you to get what you deserve, and I truly believe that the only way to do that is to hire an attorney, the kind that will not just settle with the GCCF and take whatever they are offering you. Hire the kind of attorney that will fight for you in court and take BP all the way to the end stop where a jury will decide what you should get as damages. I want the image of BP to be as black as the oil they put in our waters, I want you to go after them and their image to get the maximum amount of money you can get by a court in this great land. Why settle for less than what you have lost? Don’t let them tell you what you have lost or make up the rules of how to determine your losses, don’t let them set the rules. Let the courts set the rules.

It will take an extra year if you follow my advice, but you will get ten times more out of it and you will hurt BP where it hurts them the most and that is their image and their pocketbook. You will get all that you have lost back from the past and what you could lose in the future but you will know at the end of the day that you did all you could do to bring BP to justice for what they did to your job opportunities, you family, and your way of life.

I hope that after reading this you will know what you need to do. http://www.bp-claim.com


----------



## TheCaptKen

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! Dang, I think I wet myself.

GCCF accountant called me today to explain their methodology. If you think Pres Bush used fuzzy math, talk to one of these guys. The method everyone used in 2010 to figure their losses for 2010 is out the window. Even though it was acceptable last year, they are using the new methodology to figure past payouts. So after my head spun around and spewed green stuff, I started laughing. What a joke this is. Doesn't really matter what your actually profit and losses were, they use their percentages of loss and they came up with, they paid me too much on the emergency claims last year. Even though my actually figures show that they owe me money, their figures show that I owe them and if I file a future claim, the over payment will be deducted from the claim. 
And so where is this new methodology written at I asked, in front of me he replied. Nowhere is the new methodology written for the public to see. Of course he has the worksheet in front of him, whereas you have nothing and trying to listen and understand, is impossible. I told him I was just a dumb mechanic and let me tell him how to rebuild an engine and then he could tell me how much of that he understood afterward.

BTY, I made a mistake. My final claim offer was $25,000.26, not $25,000.49. I asked if the 26 cents was an accountant's joke but found out accountants don't laugh. He said no that after using the new methodology and subtracting the over payment, that is what my settlement would come to. 

Wife wants to wait til we get through hurricane season anyway. I'm in no hurry. Well maybe to hit the head and make sure I didn't wet myself.


----------



## CatHunter

you not the first one i herd say that gccf said they don't owe u any thingcriminals is what they are now they are suing trans-ocean for 40Billion


----------



## bp-claim.com

@TheCaptKen
I like the part of waiting until after hurricane season that I think is very smart. If you can wait and see how things go its always better to wait.

@Cathunter 
How was the fishing tournament ? Are you calling me this week so we can meet up ?


----------



## Buckyt

Remember this isn't BP, it's our federal govt appointed claims specialist who is being paid 125 million per month, plus who knows what if he saves BP some money. When the claim was being paid by BP I was getting pretty good results. GCCF has reduced my loss of earnings by 44%. This is for saved expenses because the condo isn't getting rented/used. Hmmmm, I thought this was what the claim was all about. How the f---- do they think we are saving money by not renting the condo? The claims rep I talked to said this was an industry standard and there was nothing they could do about it. I understand that I souldn't be paid for the 25% rental commission, but my fixed expenses keep on going. The adjuster said they reduced the power bill by 25% because we didn't have people staying there. I explained that we still have to keep the heat and air set on 76 degrees to prevent mildew. He said if we had people staying there they would open the doors and crank the ac down, that is what he does when he rents a condo!!!!
I have talked to another rep today and requested a call from an accountant who can explain what they are doing, what expenses they think we are saving, etc. They promised acct would call within 3-5 days. They are using every delay tactic possible to make us sign the final settlement.
If I hadn't handled insurance claims in my pre retirement career, I would probably believe this crap. I never treated claimants this way, and I don't want to be treated like this.


----------



## bp-claim.com

Good post Buckyt. This is BP trying to make up law, that is not law. They are trying to tell people what is an industry standard when their job is plain and simple. They should pay out 100% of a person or a business loss. The Oil Pollution Act is what is the law on this subject. I am no lawyer but it does not say pay the victims 60% of what they lost. It says pay them 100% of what they lost in the past and what they will loose in the future because of the oil that was released in the Gulf Of Mexico.
Just because BP decides to take a dump in the gulf and not flush does not mean you should not get compensation for it. You should get 100% of all your past and future loses covered. If they are not willing to pay that the let a court decide and they will pay 10 times as much as you asked for. That is the name of the game right now. People that can wait should wait for the right money.

If the media was still interested in this story everybody would get paid right away, as all BP cares about is their image.


----------



## Buckyt

BP, I still don't blame BP for this claims handling fiasco. I blame Mr. Feinberg. He is making up these rediculous rules and his people are just following the "x-perts" direction. 
X-pert is a drip under pressure. We just need to know where the pressure is coming from!


----------



## bp-claim.com

Buckyt, You need to blame BP its them that is pulling Mr. Feinbergs strings or rather not giving him enough money to work with. There are 850,000 claims out there and they give him 1.25 billion dollars every 3 months. That is the real problem. If you do some quick math on that it means GCCF is able to pay everybody $1,470 every 3 month. 

BP is to blame all the way in my opinion.


----------



## Buckyt

BP is certainly responsible for the spill, the deaths, and the loss of business we are experiencing, but I got more claim payment from BP than I have received since Feinberg took charge. Hmmm, something stinks and it's not just the dead fish!


----------



## TheCaptKen

What really toasts my oats is that when I figured my interim claim at the end of December, the methodology was clear on how they wanted businesses to figure the losses. I even went over the method with one of the local adjusters and he agreeded that was the approved method. Now they have changed the methodology of figuring the losses and making it retroactive back into the emergency claim time. So with the new methodology, instead of using actually expense figures, they are using averages and coming up with less losses per claim. But one thing that did come out with my conversation with the accountant, instead of using a cost of living increase of 3.3% over the 2009 figures, they used 8.66%. So this weekend I'm going to refigure my losses using the new COLA percentage, and file with the CG. I don't think they can apply new methodology to previous approved claims.


----------



## hardyboy

*90 days come and gone*

Yesterday would have marked 90 days since we "presented" our final claim to GCCF for Lost Earnings/Profits... and ultimately total loss of our business. Still no decision. Apparently the 90 days starts after the claim has been "substantiated." But you can call and get different answers each time as to what their true methodology is.

Spent over an hour on the phone last night with the Customer Service department, and the Research Department... both reading from scripts producing generic-no-additional-information responses. 

I asked how is it that the people there in customer service/research has any connection to the adjusters/decision-makers other than through their computer screen... sitting there in a call center. There is no connection. They can't tell you anything. They can't contact the adjusters. But they can change your claim from business to individual... oh... and if you lost a check and need it reprinted... they can do that. 

This is so very tiring and frustrating. We hold up our end of the bargain, producing a plethora of paperwork and following their rules/guidelines as to submitting claims, but they don't have to follow their guidelines as posted on their website. 

Sick and tired. Scared about what they will eventually offer.


----------



## TheCaptKen

You need to be scared since they will probably tell you that YOU owe them.
I filed an interim claim on 12/30 and that was the birthday on their records for that claim. I finally got an answer (not the one I wanted) last week and then spoke with an accountant yesterday. So look for at least 120 days. 
BTY, if you had read my earlier post, the methodology they are now using is no where close to the method we were told to use.


----------



## CatHunter

every one who is legitimate and documented and got screwed should rally in-front of gccf


----------



## TheCaptKen

And where is that?
BTY, the adjuster on my case was in Lousianna and the accountant called from Washington DC.


----------



## CatHunter

sound like there giving your the run around like with most people.


----------



## TheCaptKen

I expected nothing less. I'd like to know if anyone actually received an interim payment?


----------



## CatHunter

i think its a myth i haven't herd of any one getting one


----------



## Realtor

My head hurts after reading this. Who would have thunk it? is anyone using a lawyer? I still have had no change in my status. submitted on 3 Novenver 2010, got a letter on 1 March 2011 asking for information that was submitted on 3 Novenber 2010. 
I have had it, thinking about going to a lawyer, giving hime or her my stuff and asking them to sue them for three times what I am asking for ans see what happens......


----------



## TheCaptKen

My experience with lawyers is they promise you the world but you wind up with a handfull of dirt


----------



## Realtor

TheCaptKen said:


> My experience with lawyers is they promise you the world but you wind up with a handfull of dirt


 
At least there would be a handful of dirt.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Courts will be clogged with cases and will drag out years. Those that need help now will be out of luck


----------



## hardyboy

I think I am going to have to write a book... The Who's Who of the GulfCoast: True Stories of How BP and the GCCF "Made it Right" (sarcasm)... and would love to interview the five to ten folks whose voice I hear on the radio as to BP paying them for their losses... would love to know how much 'extra' they received to participate in such fairytales. 

If you have a great "I got screwed by BP" story... email or PM me and we'll go from there. I am so serious. There will be PLENTY of books out there telling the story of the Spill - the deaths on the rig, the oiled animals, the pictures of the orange dispersant and the oil hitting our beaches - I want to document the REAL impact to the people, our livelihoods, our hopes for the future getting squashed by big corporation's f-up. tomahawktraile[email protected] Would LOVE to hear from you. 

I should probably watch my back though... could find myself on a hit list if I start smearing crap into the wound of an oil giant.


----------



## MGlover54

Realtor said:


> My head hurts after reading this. Who would have thunk it? is anyone using a lawyer? I still have had no change in my status. submitted on 3 Novenver 2010, got a letter on 1 March 2011 asking for information that was submitted on 3 Novenber 2010.
> I have had it, thinking about going to a lawyer, giving hime or her my stuff and asking them to sue them for three times what I am asking for ans see what happens......


Sue for 10 times....don't forget how much lawyers may charge you per sheet of paper, faxes, or copying charges. They'll nickel and dime every last penny out of a settlement.

We gave up and got in with a lawyer this past winter. 

Our claim was denied after they were pushing it through saying "yeah, you deserve $xx,xxxx. yada yada yada." Then the claim got denied because our business wasn't "directly related to the spill."

Bull crap it wasn't directly related. We supply hotels, linen services, seafood markets, restaurants, shipyard, etc... One of our customers placed a big order the day before the spill. Day after, they called and cancelled it.


After NEVER getting a return call from any of the local lawyers, we had a meeting with the guys that were advertising on WCOA and the paper. Signed our paperwork with them, got the new claims submitted, we're expecting payment within the next couple months now. They get 20-30%.

We were able to show where 1) we lost business 2) who we supplied 3) losses almost like clockwork from previous years

We're not asking millions. Just the average percent we lost and the future claim. 

It's very sad to hear that so many business have had to completely shut their doors because of this. Times have been tough enough as it is to dump this on top.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Got this copied to me from Sen Nelson's office this morning. More concerned with oil companies and tax write offs than the ones on the coast that can't get the money out of BP. 

​*Senator follows grilling of oil exec with legislation **[ below ] **to strip tax break *​​*WASHINGTON, D.C.* – Amid rising public angst over exorbitant gas prices and oil company profits, U.S. Sen. Bill Nelson took aim at one of the industry giants today for use of tax breaks to offset clean-up costs associated with last year’s devastating oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico.

During a hearing Thursday of the Senate Finance Committee, which was delving into gasoline prices and oil industry profits, Nelson pressed BP America chairman and president Lamar McKay on whether he thought it was wrong for the company to seek a tax write-off for costs associated with the spill.

Nelson’s questioning of BP came in response to the release of the company’s fourth quarter 2010 financial filing indicating it planned to generate $11.8 billion in tax savings as a result of the oil spill. BP is treating costs associated with the clean-up, compensation to victims and related legal expenses as the ordinary costs of doing business, which are tax deductible. The financial filing estimated BP’s oil-spill response would cost the company a total of $40.9 billion. 

In a nutshell, that means taxpayers could be on the hook for about 29 percent of the clean-up cost. 

“Surely, the Gulf oil spill was the result of wrongdoing, and yet you want to claim that as a tax credit,” Nelson said at the hearing. “(BP) may be entitled to this under the law, but that doesn’t make it right ... .”

McKay defended the write off as a “standard business expense.” 

Just hours after that morning exchange with the BP executive, Nelson announced he had filed legislation to prevent all oil companies from shifting legal and clean-up costs associated with spills.

“BP agreed to pick up the entire tab for cleaning the mess up the Gulf,” Nelson said. “Shifting these costs back to the taxpayer shouldn’t be allowed.”

Nelson noted that in unrelated cases involving company wrongdoing the companies had voluntarily agreed not to deduct such things as legal expenses. His proposed legislation would prevent companies from deducting legal, clean-up and other costs associated with oil spills in U.S territorial waters as “ordinary and necessary” business expenses. The legislation would apply to most of BP’s expenses, he said.


----------



## bp-claim.com

@TheCaptken

First off good talking to you the other day, as I am very into the whole claims process I want to put some things as facts here.

First the liability face will be in court February 2012, right after that the MDL (multi district litigation) will start. Most people will be settled before the MDL and not go to trial. Lots of people will get settled in the next 2 month, lots of people.

http://bp-claim.com/bp-settlement-checks-starting-to-come-in/

If you have a business case, commercial fishermen, charter fishermen can be settled in 60 days as long as you can get the paperwork to the attorney's.

Settlements now are at 60 cents to 70 cents to the $1 of what you could get in Feb of 2012. If you can wait longer to trial you are looking at $3-4 to the $1 in money.

Commercial Fishermen and Charter Boats settles for 5 year + right now the 2 year that GCCF is telling everybody is Bull Crap.

People that have talked to me on the phone know that I know what I am talking about. I am in Navarre Fl and if you have a claim and can't get though to the GCCF call me and we can talk.


----------



## TheCaptKen

We spoke?


----------



## bp-claim.com

@thecaptken

I though you where the one calling me on the 800 number 2 weeks ago, if I am mistaken I do apologize for that.

Best
jacob


----------



## TheCaptKen

Was not I. Don't do that to me. Got me thinking my brain was failing quicker than I thought.


----------



## Apollo46

For those of you that got an answer for your interim payment, how long did it take you to get an answer?


----------



## TheCaptKen

I was at 120 when I was declined. But I could submit a claim for the 1st quarter of 2011 and they would pay that. Except the amount would be deducted from any final payment. 
Understand that they no longer use your figures or records. They are estimating everything now and their figures will come in much less than yours.


----------



## Apollo46

I thought there was a 90 day cap on these


----------



## TheCaptKen

That went out the window. But you can file with the CG after 90 days.


----------



## Apollo46

Thanks Capt .....I recently filed and was just wondering how to long wait


----------



## Buckyt

I finally bit the bullet and signed my final settlement. I did get close to my losses for the interim claim, and with the final settlement I believe I will be ok. I really think the whole process was calculated to "starve the claimants" to get us to settle. If I had the patience to wait them out I may have gotten a little more from the claim. I wish I had kept a ledger of my time spent. I'm sure I probably over did my part of providing detailed documentation that may have just made my claim a pain for the adjuster to deal with. One adjuster really screwed my claim up in Dublin by denying that my clain which was filed by the OB office ever was received in Dublin. I give high marks to the fellow I delt with in the OB office, but they are just not able to help the claimant. 
When I get my money and the check clears I plan to celebrate then pray that the worst is over.
Good luck to all of you guys in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Apollo46

Well I'm glad you will get back on your feet Bucky and not everyone is getting screwed over.


----------



## TheCaptKen

I would like to know if anybody is getting their interim claims approved for 2010 and if so, are they getting what they are claiming or is it being greatly reduced? Plus is anyone getting final claim offers above the $5000 or $25,000 amounts that the quick claims are offering. 
From the statistics I'm reading on the GCCF web site, a great majority are not taking the offers. Maybe a 2/3s are holding out not counting the ones taking the quick claim process.
What I'm thinking is, Feinberg's job is to clear the field of possible claims against BP. The quick claim process was one of the methods and has cleared out a lot of them. The waiting approach is clearing out a lot more that are getting tired of fighting and taking low ball offers. But I think that somewhere down the line when the number of claimaints are smaller, another method will be used to thin the herd even more. Maybe offer more on the quick claim or final settlement? I don't think they will want to wait too late and chance a tropical storm that may wash something up.


----------



## bp-claim.com

@thecpatken

Your are exactly right, February next year is their deadline and they have to tine the field a lot by then. So maybe the quick pay goes up to $10,000 and $40,000 to get the next level away. Its all about settling big claims for less right now. I promise you that a final claim that is $30,000 now will be $90,000 in February 2012. That is the discount people are settling for now.
So if you got the cash flow and you can wait, then there might be a good pay day ahead.


----------



## captlarry

*Final offer in!*

Got my final offer. Transferred me from a business to an individual (how'd they do that?). Said I had 0 dollars earned in 08, 09, only a couple of thousand in 10, and projected to make 0 in 2011! Therefore they're generously offering me the *individual* minimum of 5000 dollars! Idiots. Then had the most unbelievable conversation for 40 min. with a woman who was a 'CLAIMS REVIEW SPECIALIST'. Nothing but word games and repeated "just take the 5k" . My tax person and I are doing more tax stuff to send them, but what they're asking for is not even required. such as expenses, etc. They are only supposed to go by GROSS INCOME, not profits, according to several in the legal and tax fields I've talked to, but trying to appease....


----------



## TheCaptKen

I can tell you that you can talk to them until you are blue in the face and it makes no difference. There is no ryhme or reason with their methodology and the rules are always changing, yet they can't show you where the rules are written. Of course no one has the authority to do anything but talk.


----------



## Buckyt

Yes, and just try to talk to Ken Finebutt. They have no number, address, or any way to talk to him or his office. The supervisors I talked to were no help at all. 
Capt Larry, how did they justify changing you from business to individual status? 
Keep on bugging them until you get somebody who will listen.


----------



## captlarry

Buckyt said:


> Capt Larry, how did they justify changing you from business to individual status?


Evidently because I had yet to file my 2010 taxes and therefore didn't send in a 2010 scedule c so I was transfered to an individual, which I think, is totally against any guideline, rule or law that they or the courts are suposed to be following. But that doesn't seem to matter as long as it all is done for their benifit. How could you possibly send (with a straight face) a final offer that says that I had ZERO income for multiple years and ZERO projected income for 2011? Couldn't I have gotten a job at McyD's? I would send a letter saying paperwork was missing if I were an adjuster reviewing it and trying to be fair. But they aren't about that. And it gripes my azz for people who aren't feeling any pain and don't know anything about other's situation to come on here and proclaim "everythings back to normal" and question those who are trying to be made even a small portion of whole. That's what we need,.. for Fineazz and BP to read that crap and use it to think that it's true and that they can use that as an excuse to continue to screw everyone with the public's approval.


----------



## mscat51

Does anyone know if bp put more oil dispersents in water last month my husband was out fishing for 8 days every where he was at there where white beads and the water looked dirty someone called him on radio said bp put dispersents in water because of threat of the hurricane fish would not bite bad trip


----------

